# Defektes Portage

## aleph-3

Hallo,

es begann alles mit einem Update von 1.8.8-r1 auf ein neueres portage. Leider konnte ich danach nichts mehr mergen. rescue etc haben nicht funktioniert..

Da ich an diesem Rechner nun gerne weiterarbeiten moechte, ohne alles neu installieren zu muessen und da mit kde bei letztem stromausfall abgeraucht ist, habe ich n zweier portage drueberkopiert, 2.2er python ist da .. alle files auf dem neusten Stand.. Ergebnis:

ebuild x y:

```

!!! Portage had a problem processing this file:

!!! /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.34.ebuild

: command not found: 

: command not found: 

: command not found: 

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.34.ebuild: line 1': syntax error near unexpected token `{

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.34.ebuild: line 1': `src_unpack() {

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function , Line 772, Exitcode 1

!!! error sourcing ebuild

!!! aborting.

```

emerge:

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 296, in ?

    portage.portdb.freeze()

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'portdb'

```

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich mein portage zum laufen bekommen koennte?

Ah ja, /var/cache/edb/deps/* hab ich auch immer wieder geloescht..

Danke!

----------

## meyerm

Hilft Dir vielleicht https://forums.gentoo.org/faq.php#4 ?

----------

## aleph-3

hatte schon geschrieben: rescue ging nicht.... leider... irgendwelche anderen ideen? bin verzweifelt.. habe keine lust/zeit alles neu zu installieren ...

oder ihr habt noch irgendwo ein altes 1.8er rescue file .. das koennte evtl helfen.. (sonst faellt mir nichts mehr ein)

----------

## aleph-3

 :Question:   Hat niemand sonst ne Idee? Sonst muss ich zur Neuinstallation greifen..

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi

ich würd sagen neu installation.

hab ich auch gemacht, und jetzt weis zb ich dafür, dass man beim kernel-komplimieren erst /boot mounten muss  :Wink: 

mfG

jax

----------

## aleph-3

Installieren ist nun wirklich nicht das problem.. die Zeit ist es ..

----------

## KiLLaCaT

du kannst dir alternativ ein nicht funktionirendes mandrake9rc1 draufschmeissen  :Wink: 

----------

## aleph-3

Nee danke.. bin schon so lange bei gentoo und sehr zufrieden ..

----------

## LinuxDocc

um dann die ganze sache zu beschleunigen würde ich mir ein paar files vorher sichern (wegbrennen), dann geht es schneller.

/usr/portage/distfiles/*    <-das sollte man dann sofort auf das neu installlierte gentoo ziehen, dann sparst du dir den download!

und noch ein paar sachen von /etc/

und die /etc/X11/xf86config

und solche sachen.. dann gaht es schneller beim installieren.

ach ja ab und zu mal ein backup machen ..  :Smile: 

----------

## aleph-3

Danke fuer den tipp.. natuerlich noch n backup gefahren .. distfiles waren zu alt.. hat sich nicht gelohnt.. nun laeuft fast alles sauber, aber danke!

----------

